# The document wont open fully



## Ishaheb54 (Feb 13, 2018)

Operating System: Windows 8
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

Hello. 
I am new to this website and am seeking some advice.. 
I have a new Laptop on Windows 8. I have installed Adobe Photoshop software. But psd extension document which was on my flash drive wont open fully.

Any thoughts why?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 14, 2018)

How, and which program, are you trying to "Open" the photo document? More details please. Program Version numbers?
"wont Open fully"  ???
Possibly the file is corrupted.
Lightroom does not "Open" files (they must be "Imported" into the Catalog library)
PSD files cannot be imported into the Lightroom Catalog unless they have been 'Saved' from Photoshop that has the [Maximize File compatibility] option set on in the Photoshop Preferences.


----------



## franky073 (Feb 26, 2018)

Reinstall Photoshop. Also take a look at this Photoshop recovery link to see if it may be related.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 26, 2018)

Ishaheb54 said:


> I have installed Adobe Photoshop software. But psd extension document which was on my flash drive wont open fully.


Do you try to open that PSD document in Photoshop?



Ishaheb54 said:


> wont open fully.


How does this look like? Is it possible to post a screenshot?


----------

